
Does Apple deliberately slow its old models before a new release? - mparramon
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2709502/Does-Apple-deliberately-slow-old-models-new-release-Searches-iPhone-slow-spike-ahead-launches.html
======
wodenokoto
I really wish I could revert my iPhone 4s to iOS 6. On ios9 things are really
slow. Especially Facebook, but it's hard to say whose fault that is.

------
unimpressive
I know you're probably thinking "Dailymail, ew" and "Betteridge's Law", but
the evidence presented is fairly damning. It shows that people seem to
collectively notice a slowdown in their apple phones when a new one comes out,
and the effect is not there with the natural control group (people that own
samsung phones). This implies that Apple does indeed sabotage their older
models with software updates.

~~~
lbradstreet
Apple times the new iOS release to coincide with their next iPhone release
(usually slightly prior). Therefore many users upgrade to the latest iOS at
pretty much precisely the time of the new release.

It doesn't mean that they deliberately slow down iPhones. New software is
usually more bloated. Apple often does improve performance in the minor
releases that follow, however.

Leaving aside the fact that Android users barely get updates, they don't
usually coincide with new releases. I'd like to see how slowness questions
coincide with Android software updates for corresponding phones.

